# New to sailing & I jumped in head first.



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahoy!

Well after 5? years of wanting to learn to sail I finally took the plunge earlier this summer after seeing the ASA 101 course almost half off ($390) out of the North Cove in Manhattan. 

Long story short, I fell in love and bought an O'day 25 last month and am totally hooked. I've already learned a lot here and wanted to introduce myself to the forums before the barrage of questions start to fly. 

Cheers!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet! Welcome to SN dude. And, more importantly, welcome to sailing!


----------



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks! I've seen a quite a few of your posts in my lurking and you've cracked me up few times. Glad to be aboard.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

A "few" times? What the hell? I'm consistently hilarious.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

sailingnyc said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> Well after 5? years of wanting to learn to sail I finally took the plunge earlier this summer after seeing the ASA 101 course almost half off ($390) out of the North Cove in Manhattan.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congratulations.
Let the questions fly. Remember, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask. 
I would point out  that there are a lot of very knowledgeable people on this site. Sailingdog especially is a very smart guy and with very few exceptions is very diligent about doing research about that which he speaks. 
Smackdaddy is a veritable fount of information though he often speaks from his heart and Mainesail is definitely the go to guy with questions about silicone, anchors or crimp connections. (don't bring up 5200 though )


----------



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> A "few" times? What the hell? I'm consistently hilarious.


lol. Well that now makes it a handful of times


----------



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

knothead said:


> Welcome and congratulations.
> Let the questions fly. Remember, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.


Thank you, I will be sure to test your theory.



knothead said:


> I would point out  that there are a lot of very knowledgeable people on this site. Sailingdog especially is a very smart guy and with very few exceptions is very diligent about doing research about that which he speaks.


Not sure my questions will warrant research, but I'm going to aspire to it.



knothead said:


> Smackdaddy is a veritable fount of information though he often speaks from his heart and Mainesail is definitely the go to guy with questions about silicone, anchors or crimp connections. (don't bring up 5200 though )


Ha! I going to have to turn up the story about 5200 before I run into him or else I will have to ask.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Kinda like what we did...replace your boat with a Beneteau 343. We're still learning 2 years later...the toe rail is a bit more dinged than it needs to be. But we have fun


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oday 25? Nice boat! Welcome aboard SN


----------



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> Oday 25? Nice boat! Welcome aboard SN


Yeah? I'm still a bit insecure about the purchase (shhh don't tell Dove). I loved her from the start but I didn't know anything! I didn't get a survey or anything other than word of mouth, but I couldn't be happier!


----------



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

night0wl said:


> replace your boat with a Beneteau 343. We're still learning 2 years later...


Wow what a beauty! I will definitely look for the upgrade when I figure-out what I'm doing


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy Spit! You were out on your boat the day that an F1 tornado touched down in Riverdale, Bronx and it looks to me like your boat is at Steppingstone Marina in Great Neck/Kings Point. Nice pictures of what was a bad storm. Glad you were still at your mooring when it hit. That was a bad cell that passed over.
I watched the NOAA radar from home on my computer that Sunday and was glad to not be on my boat. We used to kept our boat at Steppingstone for 2 years before moving her up to Nyack. 
Welcome and ask away as if we don't know the answers we can always make something up or be silent.
Denise likes O'Days. Have you picked up on that yet?
Jeff_H knows his sailboats.
The Wombat adds an Australian balance to the mix and there are a number of members in different places on the globe.
There are a bunch of very well informed people on this forum (MS, SD,...).
I'm just a curmudgeon who loved the smell of fresh varnish but now enjoys the smell of curing Cetol natural teak.
We raced our boat tonight but placed in the lower middle range in our fleet. Sailing is fun; whether riding out a storm on your moored boat, racing or cruising life is always interesting.
Cheers.


----------



## sailingnyc (Aug 4, 2010)

CalebD said:


> Holy Spit! You were out on your boat the day that an F1 tornado touched down in Riverdale, Bronx and it looks to me like your boat is at Steppingstone Marina in Great Neck/Kings Point.


Ha, you nailed it. She's moored at Steppingstone.



CalebD said:


> I watched the NOAA radar from home on my computer that Sunday and was glad to not be on my boat.


Yes quite nasty. There was also a tornado that ripped up Great Neck earlier in the summer before I arrived. Apparently (and hopefully) it doesn't happen often if ever from what I've heard.



CalebD said:


> We used to kept our boat at Steppingstone for 2 years before moving her up to Nyack.


How was your experience at Steppingstone? Any recommendations on what to do with her for the winter?

I got Dove from up near you in Haverstraw, which seemed to be a great marina, but way to far from the city without a car. What brought you from Great Neck to Nyack?

Thanks for the welcome!


----------

